# irrigation of wound



## ggparker14 (Jun 25, 2011)

Is irrigation and dressing of a wound separately billable or included in the E/ M code?

Thanks so much for any help,


----------



## PURNIMA (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi,

Irrigation and Dressing is inclusive of E/M code, unless there is a suturing or skin adhesive applied.

Hope this helps you...

Have a good day!

Purnima S, CPC





rhblevins61@yahoo.com said:


> Is irrigation and dressing of a wound separately billable or included in the E/ M code?
> 
> Thanks so much for any help,


----------

